# Look 585 vs Time Edge



## jwarf (May 2, 2007)

Like the idea of a lifetime warranty with the Time frame, but for raceability, what do you guys think of these two bikes. Stiffer more responsive with the Look? I'm 5'11" 150 lbs and looking for an all arounder. Thanks.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I've had a Time Edge Translink for about two and a half years. I rode a Look 585 Ultra over a 2 mile + road course during an official Look Demo Day. The course included plenty of climbing and descending, and a fair amount of flat, too.

Of course, the wheels, saddle, components, etc were different, but I'm fearless and stupid so here's my assessment anyway.

Remarkably, on balance the Look Ultra had a slightly more compliant ride than my Time. It soaked up small indentations and road chatter better than my Time. My Time, however, seems to handle the big bumps better.

When I'm really pumping, I can get a bit of bottom bracket wag with my Time. In my test ride with the Look, I was never able to get any bb wag at all. Actual responsiveness? Frankly, about the same.

When it comes to handling, the Look is definitely the quicker of the two. Nevertheless, when it comes to handling I greatly prefer my Time Edge. My Time Edge is almost amazingly perfectly balanced. It has no problem diving into a curve, but it is also pretty much brainless when it comes to riding with no hands. Steering feels nice and loosey-goosey, but it never plays dirty tricks on me. A rock or a pothole won't send it and me off into the weeds. As long as my legs keep turning, I'm confident the bicycle will keep going forward. It is because of this that I'm glad I have the Time, not the Look. Putting it another way, the Time ultimately seems better when it comes to riding as fast as you can, all day long.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*in addition to Mapei*

I have had Time Edge First (2007) since Jan 2007, ridden ~13000km in ~16 months. I have never ridden Look but looked closely at 2006/7 Look 565 or 555. I find Look very appealing too. But my favourite is 481SL which is sadly no longer sold (geometry wise).

I have no regrets buying a Time so far but I prefer the slacker STA it offers me. In my size Look (53-54cm) is 0.75 degree steeper STA which is ~8-9mm more setback required and Look has longer top tubes too. 

The main differences between the two are in frame geometry. I ride size Small (54cm top tube), I am 5 feet 8.5 inches short and also weigh 146-150 pounds. You will need size Medium in Time, I think and Medium in Look too.

In your size Time will have slacker STA and HTA which will change the handling. Time will feel slower but also more predictable, as Mapei said. If you prefer ~0.5 degree slacker STA then Time (73.0 STA) wins. Same with HTA, Time is slacker as I recall. If you fit well on steeper 73.5 STA of Look then either one will work well. Also Time has shorter top tube (~5mm) which in combination with slacker STA means shorter reach i.e. 15mm longer stem required (1 size at least). Look have taller head tube i.e. fewer spacers would be required than Time (~10-15mm?). So if you have longer upper body and arms you might prefer Look. Or if you cant handle bigger saddle to bar drop you might prefer Look too.

Time is more expensive, in general, which is a major detraction but Look 585 is more expensive than Time Edge Pulse (or Time Edge Racer). Time is still made in EU (Edge in Slovakia in 2008? and others still in France, apart from Asian Speeder which to me is NOT a Time). Look is made in Tunisia. Make of if what you will but Time is obviously more confident of their product offering a longer warranty. I have not had to make a claim on it, so I dont know how well they execute such warranty claim.

Good Luck, either way. Stay Upright.


----------



## jwarf (May 2, 2007)

thank you for the reply acid rider. The geometry differences are very helpful to understand.


----------



## rjsd (Nov 11, 2006)

The 585 is a sweet ride. I've had it for a couple of years now & have no lust for any other bike if it was destroyed in a wreck today it would be replaced with a 585. 
The geometry of the Time Edge is the same or similar to the Look 555. I have both bikes & it is a noticeable difference when you are on the bike. One geometry being better than the other is a personal choice. The 585 geometry fits me better. As far as riding with no hands it seems to take the same amount of handling on each bike. The 585 is more of a race bike. In no way do I find the 585 less predictable in its handling or balance. 

I found looks customer support & warranty service to be the best in the business. I currently have a 16 year old Cannondale M800 that Cannondale has agreed to warranty but the outcome really isn't all that great & with this experience behind me I would rather have impeccable warranty service for 5 years then a lifetime warranty you need to grovel or push the manufacture honor. 

rj


----------

